# Firing a release



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This has been batted around forever, but I'd like to add this link to George Ryals IV's latest "Thing A Week" where he discusses his current approach to firing a hinge or thumb-trigger release. Enjoy and let the discussion begin!! :wink:

http://youtu.be/-lwxnbrGAvw


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Weird I have been working on a similar set of mechanics by trial and error. The key still being proper bow side shoulder set and drawing with upper back muscles. I have been playing around with where I set the hinge in my hand. Recently it has been creeping forward more in my finger tips. Which when I'm on seems to be very accurate, but in the long run it doesn't seem to be as consistent. I would have a feeling of almost dropping the release from time to time and the release would feel like it had to rotate a lot. It would bring about the right and left misses.

I moved the release further back in my hand and worked on minimizing what would feel like a lot of rotation in my hand. I had not specifically focused on the palm flex/curl as Griv showed. I will really take a look at it later tonight.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

I blank bailed trying to focus on the specific area of the subtle curl in the palm. Its going to take some time to find a good balance for myself. The one thing I had to work past at first was that I was trying to hard to maintain that curl during draw and anchor which was causing tension in my hand and forearm. With some repetition I was able to loosen up a bit and get a looser more pure feeling while still maintaining what felt like minimal release rotation to fire.

I'll practice some more and check back later.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm also new to hinge releases, but I have been practicing at distances from a few feet to about 12 yards every night in my basement, and here is what I have learned in 3 short weeks. If you do anything, I mean anything knowing that the result of you action will set the release off you are doing it wrong and defeating the purpose. I've been through every possible way to set it off, push pull, relax the whole hand, relax just the index finger, rotate the should ect. Now doing any of these enough I assume will lead to muscle memory taking over and the subconious taking control of the release but I've found for me "having a way" to set it off is completely unnessicary. It's about developing a routine and aiming and when you do it right one time you will understand. The shot isn't a suprise the first couple times, it's a shock that makes your heart jump like " did I mean to shoot"? But the arrow is already in the X. This is what I've learned so far and believe me I'm still learning. First off I use a click, I think anyone just starting out should use one and I don't see myself getting rid of it anytime soon.

I draw my bow, release the thumb peg, and squeeze my back muscles until the click. Them I maintain that same amount of pressure in my back and aim aim aim.. Somewhere in the next 4 seconds it will go off and I will not expect and my arrows find there mark with more regularity than ever in my 20 years shooting a bow. It's about getting the release set to go off in a comfortable amount of time without doing anything after squeezing into the click for me. You have to do this at close range just a few feet from the target to prove to yourself that all you need to do to make a shot is wait... It's in our brains that we have to squeeze a little harder or relax a little more to "make" the realease go off. I'm here to tell you it's nothing more than giving it time and transferring all your holding weight to your back, it's really easy to pull into the click with your back muscles because you know it's not actually going off

Aim and wait.,, that is how you shoot a hinge. If it doesn't go off in your comfort zone LET DOWN and start over, if it consistently does this to you speed up your hinge a little. So many people have trouble with this, it's all in our brains, shooting a hinge when done properly is the easiest way in the world to shoot a bow. We over complicate it, get your brain out of the release and into the aim. My way may not work for everyone but I promise you I've been a command shooter all my life with much success and if I can do it, anyone can


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

montigre said:


> This has been batted around forever, but I'd like to add this link to George Ryals IV's latest "Thing A Week" where he discusses his current approach to firing a hinge or thumb-trigger release. Enjoy and let the discussion begin!! :wink:
> 
> http://youtu.be/-lwxnbrGAvw



I think fully extended is easier to reproduce .

Hardest 
longest 
fastest 

definable words within a closed system - 
" a little bit of spring in my hand " is not definable -


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

bhutso said:


> I'm also new to hinge releases, but I have been practicing at distances from a few feet to about 12 yards every night in my basement, and here is what I have learned in 3 short weeks. If you do anything, I mean anything knowing that the result of you action will set the release off you are doing it wrong and defeating the purpose. I've been through every possible way to set it off, push pull, relax the whole hand, relax just the index finger, rotate the should ect. Now doing any of these enough I assume will lead to muscle memory taking over and the subconious taking control of the release but I've found for me "having a way" to set it off is completely unnessicary. It's about developing a routine and aiming and when you do it right one time you will understand. The shot isn't a suprise the first couple times, it's a shock that makes your heart jump like " did I mean to shoot"? But the arrow is already in the X. This is what I've learned so far and believe me I'm still learning. First off I use a click, I think anyone just starting out should use one and I don't see myself getting rid of it anytime soon.
> 
> I draw my bow, release the thumb peg, and squeeze my back muscles until the click. Them I maintain that same amount of pressure in my back and aim aim aim.. Somewhere in the next 4 seconds it will go off and I will not expect and my arrows find there mark with more regularity than ever in my 20 years shooting a bow. It's about getting the release set to go off in a comfortable amount of time without doing anything after squeezing into the click for me. You have to do this at close range just a few feet from the target to prove to yourself that all you need to do to make a shot is wait... It's in our brains that we have to squeeze a little harder or relax a little more to "make" the realease go off. I'm here to tell you it's nothing more than giving it time and transferring all your holding weight to your back, it's really easy to pull into the click with your back muscles because you know it's not actually going off
> 
> Aim and wait.,, that is how you shoot a hinge. If it doesn't go off in your comfort zone LET DOWN and start over, if it consistently does this to you speed up your hinge a little. So many people have trouble with this, it's all in our brains, shooting a hinge when done properly is the easiest way in the world to shoot a bow. We over complicate it, get your brain out of the release and into the aim. My way may not work for everyone but I promise you I've been a command shooter all my life with much success and if I can do it, anyone can



I really waned to dispute you ...


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Inc. said:


> I really waned to dispute you ...


Haha I'm new too it but I've done my homework and asked alot of questions, but my ah ha moment was blind bailing, I was just practicing tranferring my weight to my back and holding it and the release started going off, I have a backspin and I have heard they are easier to shoot than alot of other hinges but I don't have anything to compare it too. But anyway after that I stepped back and did the same thing and sure enough it just went off, my poi changed by 4 inches at 12 yards, meaning I was consistantly anticipating the shot and dropping that far at that close, I've shot this way all my life!!! And now when it goes off its just like having a friend hit the trigger for you when you don't know it's coming and after moving my sight of course, I'm dead on with it. Next step is taking it out farther distances and applying the same process. I'm taking it slow and learning right.


----------



## rebeldawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Padgett! Where's Padgett?


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

montigre said:


> This has been batted around forever, but I'd like to add this link to George Ryals IV's latest "Thing A Week" where he discusses his current approach to firing a hinge or thumb-trigger release. Enjoy and let the discussion begin!! :wink:
> 
> http://youtu.be/-lwxnbrGAvw


This sounds like the same technique in his 2009 DVD. In that segment he called it "yield to the pressure." In the referenced TruBall video he calls it "opening the palm".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0qkJ2oDZrRI


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

This method is similar to Padgett's five gallon bucket firing engine. There's lots of ways to get things done. It's hard to argue with GRIV. He's not only a world champion, the children he's teaching are now too. Him and Padgett must be on to something.


rebeldawg said:


> Padgett! Where's Padgett?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wish I could hear. Got new computer and none of the speakers I have will work - different plug ends.

Yes, I'd like to hear Padgett's thoughts.... I mean, read his reply of the subject....


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Coming from a recurve background I've tried a few different techniques for firing my hinge. By far my favorite has been relaxing the center of the hand and index finger. It feels very similar to a good finger release including a deliberate expansion. However I do notice that I need to maintain my middle and ring finger hook in order to consistently fire the release.

-Grant


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I would not disagree with Griv, because of the proof in his pudding. 

I will say as I come to anchor and BT is building, my hand should already be in its final relaxed posistion. All movement from the start of aiming should be internal. The rotation of the release will come from the internal movement. 


.02


----------



## jpotter (Nov 4, 2012)

I use a Ringer release and was mistified as how to shoot w/BT with this reease and finally came through process of elemination that relaxing the hand is the best way to fire this release, definately a AH HAH moment for me. Thanks for the post just solidifying my results.
Joe


----------

